# Looking for a great breeder in TN, NC, or SC



## Elizabeth1919

Could you please recommend a breeder in around the Charlotte, NC. I would be willing to drive 3 or 4 hours.
Is anyone familiar with these breeders:

kingskidshavenese.com
or
kasehavanese.com


----------



## Rita Nelson

Havanese Forum members Tom & Pam King, Starborn Havanese, Lake Gaston, NC. Several forum members have one of their pups.


----------



## HannahBearsMom

Tom and Pam are wonderful and so are their puppies. I've had my Starborn pup for almost 5 weeks. He is an awesome puppy. We are so in love!


----------



## krandall

I've been "owned" by a Starborn dog for almost 3 years now. He is everything I could have possibly wanted in a dog and more. On top of that, the Kings are tremendously supportive of their puppy owners and are more than happy to help you with any bumps in the puppy rearing road.


----------



## luv3havs

You would be very fortunate to be able to get a dog from the Kings! I don't have one, but from what I've heard, they are wonderful!


----------



## Carefulove

In that Area I only know of Starborn Havanese (Tom and Pam King). I also own a Starborn Pup and have nothing but positive things to say about the breeders.

They usually have Loooong waiting lists so you should contact them as soon as possible.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## StarrLhasa

Be sure to read the thread, "Things to Look for in a Reputable Breeder." Here is the link: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=16008&highlight=red+flag

I looked briefly at the two websites and found a number of things lacking on the kingskidshavenese.com site (not to be confused with tom and Pam King's website, www.StarbornHavanese.com). This is not to say that the breeder is not reputable, but there are a lot of questions that need answers, especially about health test result of their breeding dogs.

The website of Kase Havanese answers these questions and others. But, please read the thread so you are prepared to speak with the breeders knowledgeably.


----------



## Becky Chittenden

I live in E. TN and show my dogs. I know of a number of reputable breeders in the area you mentioned. pm me and I'll give you the information of a number of reputable people.


----------



## Elizabeth1919

Thank you to you all. I will do some more research. Hopefully someone from Starborn will reply here too. I am curious how long their wait list is.


----------



## krandall

Elizabeth1919 said:


> Thank you to you all. I will do some more research. Hopefully someone from Starborn will reply here too. I am curious how long their wait list is.


You should go to their website and either call or e-mail them directly. Tom does post on the forum, but he is VERY sensitive to the rules of the forum which say that selling or advertising puppies on the forum is not allowed.

Nothin' says we puppy owners can't say how nice their dogs (and they!) are, though!:biggrin1:

Here is their website:

http://www.starbornhavanese.com/


----------



## Elizabeth1919

krandall said:


> You should go to their website and either call or e-mail them directly. Tom does post on the forum, but he is VERY sensitive to the rules of the forum which say that selling or advertising puppies on the forum is not allowed.
> 
> Nothin' says we puppy owners can't say how nice their dogs (and they!) are, though!:biggrin1:
> 
> Here is their website:
> 
> http://www.starbornhavanese.com/


Oh OK, thank you!


----------

